# MAC - Jin Soon Choi for MAC Nail Lacquer Swatches - Aug 09



## MAC_Whore (Jun 18, 2009)

Place all your *Jin Soon Choi for MAC Nail Lacquer* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only.  Please keep all chatter and questions within the *Jin Soon Choi for MAC Nail Lacquer * discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates, prices and full collection information, please refer to the *Jin Soon Choi for MAC Nail Lacquer * colour story thread.


----------



## Purity (Jul 2, 2009)

Image source: All Lacquered Up








Dirty Martini:






Dance all night:






For fun:


----------



## Lynniiieee (Jul 25, 2009)

_Deleted content_


----------



## blinkymei (Aug 19, 2009)

2 coats in natural light...yes my cuticles are dry and I was rushing to do these


----------



## suggrr (Aug 22, 2009)

Rich Dark Delicious doesn't actually have commas in the name.  Oops. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Any other polish names (non-MAC) you see were little blobs of polish at the base of the nail done for comparison purposes.


----------



## Risser (Aug 22, 2009)

Cool Reserve v.s. Love & Friendship (from Rose Romance Collecton)





Cool Reserve
For Fun (Rich purple)
Dance All Night (Brick red)
Beyond Jealous (Blackened blue green)
Dry martini (Khaki olive green)


----------



## RayannaBanana (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## KarlaSugar (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## electrostars (Sep 6, 2009)

Dry Martini:


----------



## AddictoLipstick (Sep 7, 2009)

*Product Photos* ( *For Fun, **Cool Reserve, **Beyond Jealous, and **Dance All Night
* 
Jin Soon Choi for MAC Nail Lacquer Swatches and Review.jpg
Swatches of *Beyond Jealous*, * For Fun, **Cool Reserve and **Dance All Night* ( note my hands are ashy around the base of the nail do to just using nail remover.)

Jin Soon Choi for MAC Nail Lacquer Swatches and Review 5.jpg


----------



## Tahti (Sep 9, 2009)

Beyond Jealous N/L


----------



## Martch (Sep 19, 2009)

Beyond Jealous, Natural Light, 2 coats and topcoat.


----------



## splattergirl (Sep 23, 2009)

sunlight - dry martini on my nails looks much darker than I'd expected seeing swatches from others, at some moments it even reminds me of zoya envy/opi aragon, but although its pretty dark, I like it a lot


----------

